# Rear rack options for frames without mounting points.



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

I have two single speed track bikes that both my girlfriend and I commute on daily. We're getting tired of using back packs and would like to get a rear rack. Upon further inspection I've found neither of our frames will accept a traditional rear rack. Now I've done some searching and I've inspected the many seat post style options. These seem attractive but I'm concerned about load capacity. I feel it would be adequate for myself but not for my girlfriend as she is a student and carries some super heavy books to and from school. I believe this would easily over load the rack. Are there any other options? Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

A common solution for the absence of mounting points is to use a clamp (sometimes called a p, hose or cable clamp) and nuts/bolts which you can find in your hardware store. Obviously, a metal band does not offer the same strength as a frame eyelet or braze-on but should be sufficient for lighter loads. Some rack manufacturers recommend such hardware to compensate for a lack of upper mounting points which simply stabilizes the load.

I think a rack which attaches to the seatpost AND seatstays with clamps might distribute the load better and accommodate more weight.


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

You might find a way to fit a rack on your bike here Fit Solutions for Tubus Bicycle Bike Racks

I use the stay mounting clamps on my clockwork, they work great.


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

These are awesome suggestions. Thank you so much for the help. I should be able to make something work with the information you've given me. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Sk8er07999 said:


> Thanks!


YW :thumbsup:


----------



## ghebinkim (Nov 8, 2011)

Thule Bike Racks | Bike Bag Shop

These look promising.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

joeinchi said:


> A common solution for the absence of mounting points is to use a clamp (sometimes called a p, hose or cable clamp) and nuts/bolts which you can find in your hardware store. Obviously, a metal band does not offer the same strength as a frame eyelet or braze-on but should be sufficient for lighter loads. Some rack manufacturers recommend such hardware to compensate for a lack of upper mounting points which simply stabilizes the load.
> 
> I think a rack which attaches to the seatpost AND seatstays with clamps might distribute the load better and accommodate more weight.
> 
> View attachment 825661


One of my racks came with these and they were too small to wrap around my beefy front forks, so I cut some aluminum sheet into strips long enough for it. I think the sheet of aluminum (a scrap about 1 foot square) cost me less than $10 at Tacoma Screw. Can't remember if I used the rubber that came with it, or if I cut up an old tube, but it's still holding strong despite daily abuse on Seattle's awful streets and often carrying an unbalanced load, and sometimes heavy loads.

Another option is Old Man Mountain racks. Totally bombproof. Good stuff.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Carradice makes racks for their bags (or their design), and are IMO truly awesome timeless classics.
Carradice of Nelson - bike bags, saddle bags and waterproof panniers
If you can find the Carradice Bagman 2 Expedition,
Bagman Expedition (quick release) by Carradice
then you can mount it on any unsprung saddle. 
Zimbale - Beyond your expectation !
Zimbale makes a saddlebag almost identical to Carradice, close (but not quite) to the same quality which is still very good, and slightly cheaper.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

junior1210 said:


> Carradice makes racks for their bags (or their design), and are IMO truly awesome timeless classics.
> Carradice of Nelson - bike bags, saddle bags and waterproof panniers
> If you can find the Carradice Bagman 2 Expedition,
> Bagman Expedition (quick release) by Carradice
> ...


Funny you should mention it! I use a Bagman QR (not the 2) with the largest Zimbale bag. Love both! Couldn't imagine riding without them! Went this route because the bike I was using as a commuter didn't have the upper mounts for a rear rack. So glad I got forced into trying this way!


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

other option


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

jhmeathead said:


> other option
> 
> View attachment 832271
> 
> ...


Hmmm this looks awesome. I still haven't decided which way to go. Anyone used something like this?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

I quick Google search for that Salsa seat post clamp and I also found this... Looks like a solid solution as well.

http://www.bikebagshop.com/tubus-seat-stay-mount-p-1035.html

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tubus pack n pedal rack. I hear you should tape the frame and wet the straps before you install them (as they expand slightly when wet) but they're surprisingly rock solid.


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sk8er07999 said:


> I have two single speed track bikes that both my girlfriend and I commute on daily. We're getting tired of using back packs and would like to get a rear rack. Upon further inspection I've found neither of our frames will accept a traditional rear rack. Now I've done some searching and I've inspected the many seat post style options. These seem attractive but I'm concerned about load capacity. I feel it would be adequate for myself but not for my girlfriend as she is a student and carries some super heavy books to and from school. I believe this would easily over load the rack. Are there any other options? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


 Go to your LBS and they will order the seatpost bolt on type so it's not a quick release lever,which has the screw face on each side for the bolts of the rack to go on. I had it on my Giant Sedona that did not come with braze ons. You just have to keep the recommended weight


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sk8er07999 said:


> Hmmm this looks awesome. I still haven't decided which way to go. Anyone used something like this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


 Yes! look at my first post .I did not have a picture and this is it! Except Salsa is even better stuff brand than I had.


----------

